# [VENICE LAGOON] United Colors of Burano (Italy)



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Burano island*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW! Burano island is fantastic :cheers:


----------



## Trasea (Nov 23, 2008)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Anyway the whole Lagoon is part of Venice Municipality


not at all!!


----------



## Trasea (Nov 23, 2008)

Trasea said:


> not at all!!




As you can see, the third part of the Lagoon is part of the Chioggia's Municipality, and other little fragments are part of other Municipalities.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

That's the map of Venezia municipality: it covers almost all the Lagoon










I assume you're from _Ciosa_, are you?


----------



## Trasea (Nov 23, 2008)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> That's the map of Venezia municipality: it covers almost all the Lagoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...












If you control your map, you'll see it's equal to the mine.
In fact the Venecian Municipality covers the 2/3 of the lagoon.
Yes, i'm from there... I've to defend the territory of my city :guns1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I have seen "closely" all areas in the above map in google map, awesome areas includes of course Venezia it self :cheers:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/raesalbums/3165652501/





















































http://www.flickr.com/photos/treehug/3158347441/in/set-72157612038149956/







































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3165627754/







































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3166176742/







































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3155965970/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing updated photos @Pincio


----------

